# Breeding VIC's



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a group of Crimson Tide 1M 4F. They seem to be holding fairly regularly but never hold very long and seem to swallow there eggs. I have isolated them and I have stripped them and tumbled the eggs, but the most I have ever gotten was one egg that made it to a fry. I just watched the largest female and the male spawn. Does anyone have any suggestions that I can try this time? The only thing I can think of that I have not tried is to catch her and put her in a floating breeder.

Thanks Rob


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

This happens quite a bit for Victorians, especially since they often breed at a very small size. My experience has been that they eventually get the idea and become successful breeders. Some of mine have either spit early or swallowed the eggs 3 or 4 times and then do fine after that.

I would recommend that you continue to isolate the holding female in a breeder tank.

Good luck.
Kevin


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Kevin,
How soon should I pull her from the tank? They spawned yesterday, should I wait a few days or take her out right away?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Everyone does it a little differently. I usually let the mom stay in the main tank for a week or a bit more as long as she isn't being picked on. Sometimes they will even spit the eggs and then pick them back up.

Kevin


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks again Kevin, I will keep an eye on her and remover this Friday and hope for the best. If not we will keep on trying.

Rob


----------

